# Trial-Anfang ?



## ZEro22 (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungenz!

Ich habe vor mit dem trialen anzufangen, des klappt auch mit dem mtb, das ich im moment habe recht gut also ich kann den bunny-hop, 30-40cm stufen balancieren, hin auf beide seiten hüpfen, aber ich hab den gefühl, dass mir da mein bike nicht arg viel mehr zulässt (hab ne dicke manitou-gabel dran, nich so die knaller xd (oder dx?) v-brakes. und dann nich so des unbedingt leichta 21 gang alovio schaltwerk. noch dazu zeihmlich miese pedale, di schon zuiehmlich rund getreten sind, von denen ich abrutsche wenn ich mal gscheit nach oben will. und des alles auf nem noname rahmen (weningstenz alu).bin bis jetzt immer rennrad gefahren, auch im verein aber des iss immer soooo langweilig ewige strecken zu fahren . naja ich denk dass die ganze sache mit nem gescheiten trial bike um einiges besser gehen würde. was könntet ihr mir als alte trialer hasen empfehlen? 
ach ja ich bin 16 und komm aus Villingen-Schwenningen!

Danke an euch alle schonmal
Gruß Zero22

*das hier iss übrigenz en top forum*


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2005)

"was könntet ihr mir als alte trialer hasen empfehlen?"

-> deutsche Sprache lernen, nochmal schreiben
oder gleich ein neues Bike kaufen -> www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Mai 2005)

Diese Aggression gleich immer .. das muss doch nicht sein


----------



## ZEro22 (2. Mai 2005)

hoppla, hab ausnahmsweise mal aufs korregieren verzichtet, war keine gute idee 

also nochmal 

Hallo Jungenz!

Ich habe vor mit dem trialen anzufangen, des klappt auch mit dem mtb, das ich im moment habe recht gut, also ich kann den bunny-hop, balancieren, auf beide seiten hüpfen, aber ich hab den gefühl, dass mein bike nicht arg viel mehr zulässt (hab ne dicke manitou-gabel dran, nich so die knaller xd (oder dx?) v-brakes. und dann nich so des unbedingt leichte 21 gang alovio schaltwerk. noch dazu zeihmlich miese pedale, die schon ziehmlich rund getreten sind, von denen ich abrutsche wenn ich mal gescheit nach oben will. und des alles auf nem noname rahmen (wenigstens alu).bin bis jetzt immer rennrad gefahren, auch im verein aber des iss immer soooo langweilig ewige strecken gerade aus zu fahren .naja ich denk dass die ganze sache mit nem gescheiten trial bike um einiges besser gehen würde. was könntet ihr mir als alte trialer hasen empfehlen? 
ach ja ich bin 16 und komm aus Villingen-Schwenningen!

Danke an euch alle schonmal
Gruß Zero22

*das hier iss übrigenz en top forum*


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Mai 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> "was könntet ihr mir als alte trialer hasen empfehlen?"
> 
> -> deutsche Sprache lernen, nochmal schreiben



alex,du bist son kunde man,da will einer mit trialen anfangen und du laberst ihn gleich zu,was hat dir den an seinem ausdruck ne gepasst??? son scheiß.....

@ZEro22 .... ich kann dir zwar keine sehr guten ratschläge geben,aba ich versuche dir mal nen paar konstruktive tipps zu geben und ne son gelaber

*1.*also wenn die knete bei dir recht locker sitzt kannste dir ja wirklich ne trialbude holen ,aber überleg VORHER ob du auch vorhast diesen sport durchzuziehen,nicht das du dann nen sauteuren trialhobel in der ecke stehen hast

*2.*wenn de kohle nicht sooo locker sitzt oder du dir nicht sicher bist ob dir die sache ne weile spaß macht kannste dein bike erstmal n bissl trial gerechter modifizieren

-sattel ab
-rockring anstatt des großen ritzels
-fetten dh mantel hinten drauf oder nen dh schlauch
-kette kürzen und spannen
-bremsen so einstellen,dass du nur noch mit dem zeigefinger bremsen kannst
-federgabel gegen ne starrgabel tauschen
-(eventuell)....teer auf die bremsflanken,wirkt wunder   

wenn du das hast suchst du übers forum nen trialer in deiner gegend,ihr trefft euch mal und der zeigt dir die ersten richtigen trial-schritte

 

hoffe dir geholfen zu haben

felix


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2005)

"was könntet ihr mir als alte trialer hasen empfehlen?"
wenn des wirklich ernst meinst --> www.trialmarkt.de -->neues bike kaufen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Mai 2005)

ach alex   .... wie du immer den trial-neulingen mit rat und tat zur seite stehst,finds echt top wie viel mühe du dir mit den neuen gibst,so lieb und nett kennt man dich 

edit:....ist euch mal aufgefallen das der ZEro22 "trial" auf anhieb richtig geschriebn hat???  ...ich find das verdient schon massig respekt  ,oder? ....sieht man ja leider selten im "trIAl-forum"


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2005)

zuckerbrot und peitsche, so biegt man neulinge in Form!!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Mai 2005)

Frag mal den Tobi hier aus dem Forum nach Toxsin Rahmen. Da bekommst nen super Rahmen zu nem guten Preis.


----------



## MrTrial (2. Mai 2005)

> bin bis jetzt immer rennrad gefahren, auch im verein aber des iss immer soooo langweilig ewige strecken zu fahren



Wow, ein Renner der zum Trial überläuft! Na dann willkommen und viel Spass!
Es kommt in kürze ein neuer Rahmen von BT raus. (BT Raven 6.0 und ein anderer)

Also viel Spass beim trialen!  

Gruß

PS.: Was geht'n mit _Heavy_?


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2005)

was soll denn mit mir gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZEro22 (5. Mai 2005)

an welchen tobi soll ich mich denn wenden, kann mir da einer mal ne mail adresse geben?

Gruß Zero22


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Mai 2005)

Kannst ihm einfach ne P.M schreiben
Username is: tobsen


----------

